# 2 festplatten im pc?



## kullimulli (20. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein absoluter Neuling im Bereich PC-Technik. Also bitte Samthandschuhe anziehen 

Das Problem:
Letzten Winter habe ich mir einen PC zusammenstellen lassen und der läuft auch super. Ich kann alle meine Spiele, von CS:GO über LoL und WoW, auf den höchsten Einstellungen und meistens ruckelfrei spielen. 
Allerdings habe ich damals auf eine SSD Festplatte verzichtet, zu Gunsten von mehr Speicherplatz. 
Das war mir wichtiger, da ich auch aufs Geld schauen muss.
Dieses Weihnachten würde ich mir aber gerne eine SSD dazu kaufen und hoffe dass ihr mir dabei helfen könnt die richtige zu finden. 
SSD's laufen soweit ich weiß wesentlich schneller und sicherer als herkömmliche Festplatten. Grade in Bezug auf die jetzt bald kommenden Spiele würde ich gerne noch etwas an der Leistung schrauben, um da auch mithalten zu können. Battlefield 1 und Civilization 6 stehen ganz oben auf meiner Liste. Und ich glaube momentan ist der größte Knackpunkt meine Festplatte. Aber da lasse ich mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren  

Am besten wäre es wenn es ich beide Festplatten verwenden könnte, die alte würde ich auf Grund des 1TB Speicherplatz ungern ungenutzt in einem Schrank verstauben lassen. Vielleicht kann man die auch irgendwie als "externe" nutzen, sprich dass ich dort Fotos oder Filme abspeichern kann. Die Spiele und Hauptaufgaben aber über die SSD laufen. So hätte ich deutlich mehr Speicherplatz.
Hab aber keine Ahnung ob das geht. Das würde eventuell den Sinn der SSD kaputt machen, bzw. ihre Geschwindigkeit wieder unnötig drosseln (?). 
Da weiß ich leider viel zu wenig drüber. Aber deswegen bin ich ja hier.

Ausgeben würde ich gerne so wenig wie möglich, so um die 250-300 Euro werde ich aber mindestens zur Verfügung haben. Kommt auch drauf an wie sehr es sich für mich lohnt überhaupt eine SSD zu haben. Wenn ich dann nochmal 100€ drauflegen muss um was wirklich gutes zu bekommen wäre das auch in Ordnung.

Meine Daten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht langt es auch wenn ich mir erst in 1 oder 2 Jahren eine SSD kaufe und jetzt lieber noch einen Prozessor oder sonst was. 

Wie ihr merkt, ich weiß nicht viel darüber und deshalb hoffe ich, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!

Viele Grüße,
Max aka. Kullimulli


----------



## Batze (20. August 2016)

Natürlich kannst du deine bisherige Festplatte weiterverwenden. Je nach Mainboard kannst 4,6 oder auch über 8 Festplatten intern anstöpseln. Also da mach dir mal keine Sorgen.
Allerdings musst du so gut wie alles nochmal neu installieren. Einige Spiele, wie z.B. alle Blizzard Spiele reicht es allerdings dann da im Launcher den bisherigen Speicherort anzugeben, da muss nix neu installiert werden.
Bei vielen anderen Spielen z.B. bei Steam geht das teilweise auch, aber nach eigener Erfahrung leider nicht immer.

SSD kaufen und einbauen. Deine bisherige Platte aber erstmal abstöpseln so das nur die SSD dran hängt. Dann Windows auf SSD neu installieren. Alles einrichten, also Treiber Updates usw.
Danach kannst du deine bisherige Platte wieder anstöpseln. Bootreihenfolge beachten, so das deine neue SSD jetzt als erste startet. Jetzt könntest du aus deiner alten Platte heraus wichtige Daten sichern, also Dokumente und ähnliches und danach deine ältere Platte formatieren so das sie wieder volle Kapazität hat und du allerdings auch alles neu installieren müsstest, was meist der bessere weg ist. Kommt eben darauf an was und wie viel da eben drauf ist.
Oder du lässt es so und startest eben einiges von deiner alten Platte. Vieles muss aber neu installiert werden.
Auf die neue SSD kommen aber eigentlich nur ganz wichtige Sachen, wie eben das Betriebssystem und wichtige Programme, wie Office und so. Auf eine SSD haut man selten Spiele, weil die meist nicht ganz so von der Schnelligkeit profitieren. Deshalb muss eine SSD auch nicht so riesengroß sein, ist eben meist dafür gedacht damit das Betriebssystem Rasend schnell arbeitet und vor allem hochfährt.
Darum reicht es auch eine SSD zu haben so von 128GB, wobei 250GB auch ganz nett sind um doch das ein oder andere Spielchen das eventuell davon profitiert mit aufzubringen.
Für um die 100€ bekommst du schon eine Top SSD 256GB von Samsung, Rest des Geldes kannst du in was anderes stecken, bessere Grafikkarte irgendwann mal, bringt deinen Spielen dann wesentlich mehr.
Und jetzt eine SSD zu kaufen ist eine gute Entscheidung, du wirst dich Wundern wie viel schneller dein PC Hochfährt und auch allgemeine Programme einfach nur so flutschen.


----------



## Worrel (20. August 2016)

Eine SSD verringert Zugriffszeiten auf die dort liegenden Daten. und damit Ladezeiten von Leveln.

Sprich: 
- Wenn du die Daten von Spiel X auf der SSD untergebracht hast, ist die Multiplayerarena schneller geladen als bei jemandem mit herkömmlicher Festplatte.
- Wenn in einem MMO wie zB WoW du in eine Hauptstadt reinreitest, gibt es dort auch weniger Ruckler, weil die Daten der darzustellenden Items der Mitspieler aus den mittlerweile 50 GB an Daten schneller zusammengesucht werden können.

- Wenn der entsprechende Level inkl. aller Daten erst mal geladen ist, unterscheiden sich die Spiele Performance bei SSD und Festplatte nicht im Geringsten, da die Platten dann ja nichts mehr zu tun haben - die eigentliche Spiele Performance ergibt sich aus dem hin- und her-Jonglieren der Daten zwischen Eingabegerät, CPU, dem Speicher und der Grafik+Soundkarte.


Zwecks verlustfreiem und einfacheren Neuinstallieren/Upgraden etc bietet es sich an, die Daten vom Betriebssystem, persönliche Daten und Spiele auf separate Partitionen zu verteilen. So hab ich bei meinem letzten Betriebssystemwechsel einfach kurzerhand C: plattgemacht, da ich wußte, daß alle wichtigen Daten auf F: und die meisten Spiele auf L: liegen.


Da kleinere SSDs pro GB billiger sind, würde ich dazu tendieren, eine SSD für das Betriebssystem und eine zweite für deine meistgenutzten MP Titel zu verwenden. Und den Rest auf herkömmlichen Hard Drives zu lassen.


Einbauen kannst du in den Rechner so viele Festplatten, bis alle Anschlüsse belegt sind - ich hab momentan 4 oder 5 im Rechner.
(Laufwerksbuchstaben sind keine Begrenzung, da man eine komplette Partition in einen Ordner - zB _D:/Platte2/_ - einhängen kann)

tl;dr:
SSDs verringern Ladezeiten, bieten davon ab aber keine bessere Spieleperformance.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2016)

Aktuell wäre eine SSD mit 240-256Gb (60-80€) oder 480 bis 512GB (110-140€) zu empfehlen. Weihnachten kann es gut sein, dass auch eine mit 1TB so günstig ist, dass man die bedenkenlos kaufen kann. 

Die SSD verkürzt halt die Ladezeiten. Das wichtige sind dabei aber nicht die MB/s, die eine SSD schafft, sondern die Tatsache, dass eine SSD keine Zugriffszeit hat. Eine Festplatte muss erstmal die Lesearme in Position bringen und die Daten "zusammensuchen", das gibt immer eine minimale Verzögerung bei jedem Datenpaket. Und grad wenn mal hier, mal da eine Kleinigkeit geladen werden muss, ist eine SSD halt viel schneller. Daher hast du bei einigen Games ein etwas "flüssigeres" Spiel, und zwar vor allem solche Spiele, die "open world" basiert sind und wo immer mal was nachgeladen wird. Aber mehr FPS hast du damit nicht - da geht es eher um "Microruckler". Und bei den Ladezeiten allgemein gibt es Spiele, die zB in 30 Sekunden statt 90 Sekunden laden, aber bei manchen hast du auch zB statt 2 Minuten trotzdem immer noch 1:40Min Ladezeit per SSD, weil die Ladezeit eben nicht nur aus "Daten laden" besteht, sondern auch aus Entpacken von Daten, Initialisieren von Programmteilen usw.

Daher macht es nicht unbedingt Sinn, unbedingt ALLE Spiele auf eine SSD installieren zu wollen. Aber allein für den Alltag mit Windows ist eine SSD schon super-

Und wegen der Festplatte: die kannst du problemlos einfach weiterverwenden als Daten"grab" oder für größere Spiele, bei denen du nicht sicher bist, ob die auf die SSD passen bzw. wo du die SSD nicht "unnötig" belasten willst. Du kannst aber die Festplatte bei der Windows-Neuinstallation meiner Meinung nach einfach drinlassen, denn wenn du sie absteckst und später wieder dran, KÖNNTE der PC ansonsten meckern, weil er zwei bootfähige Windows vorfindet...


----------



## Batze (20. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst aber die Festplatte bei der Windows-Neuinstallation meiner Meinung nach einfach drinlassen, denn wenn du sie absteckst und später wieder dran, KÖNNTE der PC ansonsten meckern, weil er zwei bootfähige Windows vorfindet...


Wo hast du denn das her? Also ich habe bei mir 3 Betriebssysteme verteilt auf 3 Platten, aber da wurde noch nie gemeckert, wie auch, was soll den da gemeckert werden? 
Wenn du allerdings die Platte dran lässt, was man natürlich machen könnte, so wird Windows den eigenen Bootmanager installieren weil er bei der installation eben das andere Betriebssystem sieht, das ist nicht besonders gut bzw. könnte Nachteile haben.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn das her? Also ich habe bei mir 3 Betriebssysteme verteilt auf 3 Platten, aber da wurde noch nie gemeckert, wie auch, was soll den da gemeckert werden?


 Du hast aber sicher alle Platten bei der Installation dringelassen, so dass das Bootmanagement immer alle 3 OS mit beachtet hat und du beim PC-Start dann beqeuem aussuchen kannst, welches OS du lädst.

 Wenn du aber eine Windows-Platte absteckst, die bei der Win-Installation auf die neue SSD also dann nicht da ist, dann kann es passieren - wenn du die alte Platte wieder ansteckst - dass der PC nicht von der SSD bootet, weil er das Windows auf der HDD findet und gar nicht weiß, dass auf der SSD auch eines drauf ist - klar kannst du einfach die Bootreihenfolge anpassen, damit die SSD als erstes bootet, egal was mit den anderen Sachen ist. Aber ich sehe keinen einzigen Grund, die alte Platte abstecken zu "müssen" ^^




> Wenn du allerdings die Platte dran lässt, was man natürlich machen könnte, so wird Windows den eigenen Bootmanager installieren weil er bei der installation eben das andere Betriebssystem sieht, das ist nicht besonders gut bzw. könnte Nachteile haben.


 wieso ist das nicht gut? ^^ Ich würde es genau so machen und dann einfach bei der Auswahl, wohin Windows installiert werden soll, das alte c: komplett löschen und die HDD neu partitionieren.


----------



## Batze (20. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du hast aber sicher alle Platten bei der Installation dringelassen, so dass das Bootmanagement immer alle 3 OS mit beachtet hat und du beim PC-Start dann beqeuem aussuchen kannst, welches OS du lädst.


Um Gottes Willen. Ich habe es natürlich so gemacht wie es mal hier beschrieben habe. Und das aus gutem Grund. Vor allem laufen so alle meine Systeme vollkommen unabhängig und getrennt voneinander.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du aber eine Windows-Platte absteckst, die bei der Win-Installation auf die neue SSD also dann nicht da ist, dann kann es passieren - wenn du die alte Platte wieder ansteckst - dass der PC nicht von der SSD bootet, weil er das Windows auf der HDD findet und gar nicht weiß, dass auf der SSD auch eines drauf ist - klar kannst du einfach die Bootreihenfolge anpassen, damit die SSD als erstes bootet, egal was mit den anderen Sachen ist. Aber ich sehe keinen einzigen Grund, die alte Platte abstecken zu "müssen" ^^


Einmal Bootreihenfolge im Bios einstellen und gut ist. Also das da irgendwas mal aus Lust und Laune raus umgesprungen ist, ist mir noch nie passiert und habe ich auch noch von niemand anderen gehört. Und lass mal bei 2 oder mehr Betriebssystemen den Bootmanager von Windows crashen, was des öfteren schon passiert ist, viel Spass bei der Reparatur und versuch eines der anderen Systeme zum laufen zu bringen, das ist bei uns eventuell schnell Repariert, aber ein Neuling/Anfänger kann da dann schon verzweifeln. Nee danke so niemals. Ist natürlich möglich, würde ich aber selbst nie so machen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2016)

Ich, sehe das halt anders, weil eben grad "Laien" manchmal dann überfordert sind, wenn es wegen der Bootreihenfolge dann nicht so klappt wie gewollt, und es schadet ja nicht, es so zu machen, wie ich es vorschlage. Aber ist ja auch egal.


Ich selber mache eine "alte" Windows-Platte einfach bei der Installation GANZ platt, also ALLE Partitionen löschen und neu anlegen. Natürlich vorher die Daten von der HDD woanders sichern, wenn da was wichtiges drauf ist.


----------



## kullimulli (21. August 2016)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Also mein PC lädt für mein Gefühl alles schnell genug und fährt auch schnell hoch. Klar ist noch Luft nach oben aber da werde ich das Geld denke ich eher für eine Grafikkarte sparen. 
Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Idee was ich nehmen Könnte? Ich habe eine GeForce GTX 960.
Ich habe GTX 1050 und 60 gesehen die ich mir leisten könnte.
Bringt es denn auch etwas einen Prozessor zu kaufen? Oder sind Spiele hauptsächlich Grafikkarten abhängig?
Als Prozessor habe ich Intel i5 mit 2.7GHz.
Ansonsten hab ich mir eure Tipps und Kaufvorschläge mal notiert, ist sicherlich hilfreich wenn ich mir dann mal eine SSD kaufen werde. Spätestens nächsten Winter da wird meine Festplatte vermutlich voll sein wenn es so weiter geht


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2016)

kullimulli schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten!
> 
> Also mein PC lädt für mein Gefühl alles schnell genug und fährt auch schnell hoch. Klar ist noch Luft nach oben aber da werde ich das Geld denke ich eher für eine Grafikkarte sparen.


 Das kann ich nicht verstehen. Nur 40€, und du hast ne SSD, die locker für Windows, alle Anwendungen und einiges als Daten völlig reicht ^^  Vor allem wenn du scheinbar sogar Geld für ne Grafikkarte UND eine CPU hättest, ist das seltsam ^^ 




> Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Idee was ich nehmen Könnte? Ich habe eine GeForce GTX 960.


 Wenn du da eine wirklich lohnenswerte Steigerung willst, wäre schon eine AMD RX 470 eine super Sache - die ist 40, teils auch 50% schneller und schon für 210-230€ zu haben AMD RX 470 - Topleistung in der Klasse unter 250 Euro Ansonsten wäre eine AMD RX 480 oder GTX 1060 für 280-300€ halt noch mal stärker.  




> Ich habe GTX 1050 und 60 gesehen die ich mir leisten könnte.
> Bringt es denn auch etwas einen Prozessor zu kaufen? Oder sind Spiele hauptsächlich Grafikkarten abhängig?


 Deine CPU ist doch neu - wie kommst du drauf, dass du da schon eine neue brauchst ^^  Du hast mit einem zB Core i6-6700k etwas mehr Leistung, auch weil der Takt höher ist, und für die Zukunft eventuell mehr Power, FALLS Games auch mehr als vier Kerne eindeutig Supporten. Denn der i7 beherrscht 8 Threads, der i5 nur 4. Aber das lohnt sich derzeit an sich nicht. Deine CPU reicht noch eine Weile locker für alles aus, da ist die Grafikkarte viel wichtiger.


----------



## kullimulli (22. August 2016)

Okay dann sind die Grafikkarten auch mal notiert.

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Dann weiß ich erstmal was wichtig für mich ist und falls ich noch Fragen habe melde ich mich.

/closed


----------

